# One week to go



## Rivmage (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello BackyardHerdians, 

My two does are due to give birth next week, they were bred two days apart. 

Is there anything I need to start doing with week (special feed or supplements?)

And what about after they kindle? (Other then post pictures here of baby buns.)

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 9, 2016)

@Bunnylady @Samantha drawz @chiques chicks @Pastor Dave @Shorty  Sorry, I haven't started bunnys... yet...


----------



## Shorty (Apr 9, 2016)

My does gets her normal amount of food until she kindles then she gets unlimited food while babies are with her then she goes back to her normal feedings. Put the nest box in at day 28 other then that I don't give her anything special. My doe is due tomorrow!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!Glad you joined us!

Until the kits are born, most people leave the feed right as it is. Some does may go off their feed a bit the day before they give birth, so be aware of that and don't get too worried if a doe doesn't eat very well just before her due date. 

When I have does that are due soon, I start putting handfuls of hay on the floor of the cage and watch to see what the doe does with it. Usually, the doe will pick up a big mouthful and carry it to one corner of the cage. When I see that the doe has chosen her corner, that's where I put the nest box - though sometimes, a doe may then pull everything out of the box and put it in a different corner. If she does, I move the box to that corner. Sometimes, the doe and I play musical corners for a while, and sometimes she figures it out and builds her nest in the box - you never know what a first-time mother will do until she does it. If I think the doe is likely to give birth outside the box, I may stuff her whole cage with hay, or even put the doe and her box in a carrier and put it in my hall closet. I know, lots of people will tell you that you mustn't disturb the doe too much or she will kill/abandon her litter, but I know I have saved a lot of litters with these extra measures.

Does go on "full feed" once the kits are born, because it takes a lot of energy to feed a growing litter. I don't generally add any supplements, but then I don't push my does very hard, so they don't usually have problems maintaining condition.


----------



## JakeM (Apr 9, 2016)

As for what to do afterward, besides post pics (we will love to see them!), you'll want to check the nest. Don't worry about disturbing it, most does don't have an issue with it. If you're worried about upsetting mom, give her a treat (handful of hay is what I do), and pull the box out. Set aside the top layer of fur so you have access to the kits. Count them, pull any dead kits or deformed ones (peanuts as well unless you can't morally do it, then they'll die naturally), remove any afterbirth (looks like a ball of flesh), and remove any soiled material. Put the kits back into the box, cover them back up, and put the box back. Very simple, but important. I check my boxes at least once a day until they open their eyes; by then they're usually in the clear (until weaning at least- anther topic for later). Good luck!


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 15, 2016)

Our doe kindled today, 9 kits. All look healthy and are squirmy. 

Scott


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 15, 2016)

That's great, grats!


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 16, 2016)

Pictures here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rivmages-urban-style-homestead.33465/


----------

